# Want to bring cousin to the USA



## expat914 (Oct 9, 2009)

My husband and I are both US citizens currently living in Greece. We would like to bring our cousin back to the states with us, but aren't sure of the process. She will either work as our nanny or in the restaurant we hope to open up. We are in the very early stages of planning and probably won't move for at least a year or so. Any guidance would be appreciated. Thanks. Just want to see our options.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

expat914 said:


> My husband and I are both US citizens currently living in Greece. We would like to bring our cousin back to the states with us, but aren't sure of the process. She will either work as our nanny or in the restaurant we hope to open up. We are in the very early stages of planning and probably won't move for at least a year or so. Any guidance would be appreciated. Thanks. Just want to see our options.


Cousin is too far away on the family tree to sponsor.

Nanny is possible if she qualifies. However, it is very much a temporary stay -- there is no direct route from there to residence.

Whole other host of possibilities but they mostly require considerable $$$.

You will find it very difficult if not impossible to sponsor her to work in your restaurant However, if she owned the restaurant, that might be a different matter.


----------



## expat914 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you FatBrit. Can you give me a few details on how to get her over here as my nanny? Will she be allowed to stay for at least a year?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

expat914 said:


> Thank you FatBrit. Can you give me a few details on how to get her over here as my nanny? Will she be allowed to stay for at least a year?


Start here: Au Pair

Added: unfortunately, seems to exclude homes of relatives. So she'd have to au pair for someone else who lived nearby.


----------

